# Viagra and Crohn's Disease



## Martin

here's the Viagra article that ReeRee mentioned earlier today.

"Bowel disease researchers find Viagra could be a remedy"

by Sarah Boseley, health editor
Friday February 24, 2006
The Guardian


----------



## mikeyarmo

I remember seeing that one a while I ago. It certainly is interesting how many uses they can find for that drug .


----------



## cookey

Does this mean I should start taking Viagara...whoooo eeeee, Cookey now becomes Cookier. Alright!!  Alright!! bad joke. 
Good read Martin.


----------



## Kossy

I think the reseachers were just a bunch of perv's wanting an exuse to play around with Viagra.  But if in the case that I am wrong, which I ain't often wrong but I've never been right, and the stuff actaully does help us out then I guess you'll be able to spot a person with Crohn's from a mile away.... well maybe just the guys with Crohn's.  This is just "exciting" news for us all, eh.


----------



## Donna

Kossy said:
			
		

> then I guess you'll be able to spot a person with Crohn's from a mile away.... well maybe just the guys with Crohn's.  This is just "exciting" news for us all, eh.


No, you will be able to spot the women too. They will be following the men who are on it with bigggg smiles on their faces! (I could have said something else, but thought it a lil too...ummm...risque!)

Maybe it works cuz when you take it, you spend more time doing a different 'activity' than just pooping all day! Kind of like taking your mind off things.


----------



## Kossy

Donna said:
			
		

> No, you will be able to spot the women too. They will be following the men who are on it with bigggg smiles on their faces! (I could have said something else, but thought it a lil too...ummm...risque!)
> 
> Maybe it works cuz when you take it, you spend more time doing a different 'activity' than just pooping all day! Kind of like taking your mind off things.


Yeah I know what you're saying... we'd all look like "Bob."


----------



## ReeRee

Oh God NOOOOOOOO!!!!  NOT Bob!!!!  I get so tired of those commercials, I wish his dingle would just fall off and be done with it!  LOL!

Thanks Martin for finding and posting that link!


----------

